

ReDigi Used Digital Music Store - Uncle_Sam
http://www.redigi.com/

======
itsnotvalid
I wonder where this website resided in, as many countries already made nearly
impossible to bypass DRM'ish stuff legally for most of the cases, and also
digital music are usually "licensed" instead of bought with a tangible CD
without explicit licence. (You don't see the "read this EULA" on music CDs, do
you?)

From their site, "ReDigi(tm) keeps you safe by managing the copyright
obligations" ... "removes identified copies" ...

I am no legal experts could somebody tell me if this is in fact legal (or not
challenged in court) to sell digital music [files] even you have deleted it
securely from any of the devices you have access to, say at least in US?
(disclosure: I am not in US)

------
Jsarokin
Very interesting.

What if, for the sake of argument, I wanted to sell my song for .01. Is that
allowed or is there a minimum price to sell?

